# A Couple days of heavy atmospheric river rain filled an empty lake. Unbelievable....



## jkim13 (Jan 1, 2023)

Last several years in California, there was a severe drought.
A Couple days of heavy atmospheric river rain filled an empty lake. Unbelievable....
Some local areas were flooded but welcome to rain. We need more rain.....


----------

